# special T-Max developing



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

Ok, when it comes to grain then T-Max is pretty good but the tonal range isn'T the same Tri-X's or Hp5's. Now theres an article about a special method of developing T-Max. All you need is Edwal's Ultra Black. Now my question is, did anybody something like that before? Is anyody going to try it (because I would like to try it but I can't get that developer in Austria). If anybody would try it and if it would really work good I could try to get it shipped from the US. thanks

note: here's the link to the article

http://www.kbcamera.com/techniqueweeklytip.htm


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 15, 2005)

I'm a bit sceptical, I must admit.
First, why go to all that trouble to get T-max to look like Tri-X? Why not shoot Tri-X to start with.
Any development process on film that is that short is risky. Uneven development can occur for several reasons. 
It recommends continuous motorised agitation - which will combat some of the causes of uneveness - but continuous agitation (apart from reducing processing time by some 30%!) on a motorised base can itself cause uneven development because the outside of the reel is moving at a different speed from the inside. You get different densities at different ends of the film.
It would work OK on a continuous feed processor but from the description it sounds like the results are pretty much the same as using a Press developer.
All sounds a bit too Larry Lightbulb if you ask me.


----------



## santino (Nov 15, 2005)

you could be right and tri-x is cheaper than t-max (in austria it's a differential of 2.50 euros).


----------



## KevinR (Nov 15, 2005)

You might want to try XTOL for the Tmax. I have heard it gives better tonality to the negs.


----------

